
Tesla will cash in on surging stock price with $5B stock sale - rurp
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/429-million-year-old-trilobite-already-had-modern-like-compound-eyes/
======
_Microft
It looks like you have either submitted a wrong link or copied the wrong
title. You might want to check.

~~~
ksaj
It's hard to tell which, because the linked article is pretty interesting,
too.

